# Saturday



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Picked up a few deep dropping yesterday. Nice mess of tiles, some long tails and some groupers.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!! Its gonna get bumpy for a while now....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Darn nice bix a fish Sir and stud Tile


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Wade!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Wade....Never caught a Tile, but heard they are quite tasty!!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Yewwww!! Nice box!! Tight work


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes sir, nice box of fishies Wade!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice Tile slim!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I wish i was out there.!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I wish i was out there.!!


Me too Keith,

Tks to the OP, for infusion of the fishin fever!

I once heard he also prepares a darn good tuna dip as well!!


----------

